# home theater to tv and ps3 help!



## damo125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so I have a sony muteki 6.2 home theater system, a samsung plasma tv and a ps3. The tv has 2 hdmi in connections and the amp for the speakers has one hdmi out connector. Can someone please help me out with that the best way to connect everything up is!! Is it possible to do it with all hdmi cables?? 

Thanx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the Receiver has HDMI inputs, then you can input the PS3 to the AVR and then out to the TV. Otherwise, simply connect the Sony and the PS3 to the TV HDMI inputs.


----------

